# Garden Spiders Anyone?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I seem to have hundreds of them at the moment...keep walking into their webs









This one was a beauty though .....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great piccy.

Could have been worse for you. Could have been this


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Arrrggghhh! I hate spiders!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Arrrggghhh! I hate spiders!


Big girls blouse









Actually I used to be `concerned` about spiders due to my eldest sister when I was about 5 telling me these stories about giant spiders that would wonder around the town during the night and crawl into open windows and eat peoples brains









One night she crept into my room and dropped a great hairy one on my face









I`m ok now, no really


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> One night she crept into my room and dropped a great hairy one on my face


Is there a joke in there somewhere??









Cammy?









Anyone?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Fantastic shot Silver Hawk









This one has a prime position by the outside light getting fat on a ready supply

of big moths:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > One night she crept into my room and dropped a great hairy one on my face
> 
> 
> Is there a joke in there somewhere??
> ...
























Jase, you are some boy!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dapper said:


> Fantastic shot Silver Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Alan...much nicer than Cammy's avatar.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic shot Silver Hawk
> ...


You're just not in touch with your feminin side!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic pic Hawkey, I wish we had a few more spiders about down here, I've been eaten alive by mosquitos the last couple of weeks. They've really increased in number since the swallows and swifts went home.

Andy


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Arrrggghhh! I hate spiders!
> ...


Not a lot you can say about that really


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

foztex said:


> Fantastic pic Hawkey, I wish we had a few more spiders about down here, I've been eaten alive by mosquitos the last couple of weeks. They've really increased in number since the swallows and swifts went home.
> 
> Andy


Well perhaps salvation is at hand, yesterday evening I went to close the window and spotted this in the window box. I really miss a garden, as there are some great beasts round here.

The first time I spotted one of these mantises (manti?) i was gobsmacked, I thought they were super exotic jungle jobbers.

They cant half shift, walk almost standing up, then freeze.










Smile for the camera!










Cheers

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont mind spiders or most creepy crawleys .....But......I dont like Manti







Nasty cruel looking things.....Great photo though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great photo Andy, talk about look into the lens


----------

